# Visiting Yellowstone in May



## Klapkin (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a family function to attend in Casper.  We were thinking of flying in to SLC, visiting Yellowstone and Tetons on our way to Casper and then flying home from Denver.
I am looking for any and all suggestions of day trips, lodging, restaurants, things to do.  We are considering renting an RV and staying in the park.
All comments, suggestions are welcome!
Thanks
Susan


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2011)

May is pretty early. The roads may not be open. We went there over Memorial Weekend a few years ago and there was 4 feet of snow on the picnic tables. The campgrounds were not open and the main roads had just opened the week before. You still couldn't get to either of the falls' overlooks.

That said, there were no crowds. Old Faithful and it's beautiful lodges were operating, and you could see lots of thermal features and wildlife. Jackson Hole has it's annual antler auction over Memorial week and the lake is still frozen over. 

Every season at Yellowstone has it's own beauty, but May is kind of 'mud season' at Yellowstone- too late for snowmobiling and too early for camping/hiking. Ymmv.

Jim Ricks


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 11, 2011)

We are leaving next weekend. Staying at Worldmark West Yellowstone. Will let you know how it is. We are flying into Bozeman, however.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 11, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> We are leaving next weekend. Staying at Worldmark West Yellowstone. Will let you know how it is. We are flying into Bozeman, however.



mpumilia, here's a link to the Nat'l Weather Service forecast for this week.
You'll want jackets. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...FX&textField1=44.6622&textField2=-111.103&e=0
Have fun, the fishing should be great and no crowds.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! We like it a bit cool, anyway. My husband wanted to bring thermals! Ha!


----------



## wcfr1 (Sep 11, 2011)

How long are you staying? This summer we flew into SLC, stayed a few days in Park City then headed to Big Sky MT. We had to pass by Yellowstone on the way to Big Sky. Big Sky is about an hour North.

We then drove back to Yellowstone and spent a couple days in the Park. Stayed at Old Faithfull Inn and another night near Lake Yellowstone.

It took two full days just to drive the upper and lower loop with a few stops to look at the waterfalls and animals etc.

To do the Tetons it would have been another day or two to drive into Jackson and back.

Not sure how far Casper is from Yellowstone and how long you wanted to stay there. 

May isn't prime time to visit the area but it will always be pretty there. The RV rental might be a good idea since it is a low demand time and am not sure if the Yellowstone hotels will be open yet.

I was a little dissapointed in the scenery from SLC through Idaho until you got close to Yellowstone and you could see the Tetons. Once there however it was breathtaking.

If you have the time to travel that far I think it would be a decent trip.


----------



## Klapkin (Dec 29, 2011)

Our plans just changed-on a whim I decided to try to get a exchange on II and I got The Towncenter in Jacson Hole.
We will fly in, save a day of driving from SLC then drive up during the week and spend 1 night in Yellowstone. That will give us 2 days to do Yellowstone
Saves us a ton of money and driving time.
This seems like it will be more relaxing now that we have a home base.
We got a 2 bedroom so maybe family will join us
Getting excited


----------



## Kevsdad (Feb 12, 2012)

Klapkin said:


> I have a family function to attend in Casper.  We were thinking of flying in to SLC, visiting Yellowstone and Tetons on our way to Casper and then flying home from Denver.
> I am looking for any and all suggestions of day trips, lodging, restaurants, things to do.  We are considering renting an RV and staying in the park.
> All comments, suggestions are welcome!
> Thanks
> Susan



We have a family cabin 15 miles from Cooke City, the Northeast entrance, we go to Wyoming every other year. If you can, spend a day in Cody. The Buffalo Bill Museum is unbelievable. Then go to Erma's for a buffalo burger.


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 21, 2012)

We did Yellowstone as part of our vacation last summer.  (We flew into Las Vegas, drove to Zion NP, Bryce Canyon NP, Salt Lake City, Grand Teton NP, Yellowstone, Beartooth Scenic Byway, Little Bighorn Nat. monument, Devil's Tower, Mt. Rushmore, Minute Missile Silo Nat. Monument, Historic Homestead State Park, Badlands NP, Jewel Cave, and Crazy Horse Monument.  Flew out of Rapid city 9 days later.  It was packed from dawn to dusk!)  

We stayed in Yellowstone for 2 nights and right outside the park in the NE entrance/exit the third night.  That said, we saw everything in the park in 2 1/2 days, but it was packed, time-wise.  Most people don't realize that Yellowstone is larger than Rhode Island and Delaware put together, or about half the size of all of New Jersey.  

We stopped at every site, but stayed on the path and didn't spend too much time in any one place. You really can't drive after dark there.  It is very dangerous because of the bison and other wild animals.   Plan on being on the road as soon as the sun rises to maximize time.   I would plan a schedule out to make sure you get to see everything you want to while you are there.  Here is a web site that helped me plan the days we were in Yellowstone.  It has itineraries for different lengths of stay.    

http://www.yellowstoneinsider.com/plans/touring/how-long-does-it-take-to-see-yellowstone.php

The Tetons are gorgeous.  I loved taking the tram up to the top of the mountain to see the view and the peaks from eye level.  From what I remember, it is about an hour and half from GTNP to get to the bottom half of the loop of Yellowstone.  That stretch of road to get to the bottom of the "figure 8" from GTNP was the least scenic part of the park, IMO.

My favorite part of the park was seeing all the different vistas - mountains, lake, waterfalls, canyons, the different types of geysers.  Gorgeous!  

Also, where are you staying?  If you are only staying one night, I would stay up at Mammoth or Tower Falls.  That way you can do one side of the figure 8 on one day, and the other on the next day without having to back track.  I don't know what is available that time of year.  

Also, tripadvisor.com has a board just for Yellowstone and reviews for places to eat and sleep in the park.  I did a lot of research on that website to plan our time in the park.  I also don't know how the weather will affect you in May.  It was cold enough in July that my family and I all had to buy jackets.


----------



## tyketwo (Feb 21, 2012)

After living in Cody for 23 years and going in to Yellowstone in all four seasons
of the year, I can tell you that it will be cool in May. Evenings in July are even
sweater wearing times. There may still be quite a bit of snow still on the
ground up there. Take a trip down the North Fork to Cody, beautiful drive.
The Museum in Cody is a must, two days to really see it all.  Have fun in
Yellowstone, its a great place.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 22, 2012)

Klapkin said:


> I have a family function to attend in Casper.  We were thinking of flying in to SLC, visiting Yellowstone and Tetons on our way to Casper and then flying home from Denver.
> I am looking for any and all suggestions of day trips, lodging, restaurants, things to do.  We are considering renting an RV and staying in the park.
> All comments, suggestions are welcome!
> Thanks
> Susan



I would definitely make reservations right away to have dinner in the Old Faithful Inn. They also do tours of the Inn- very interesting. Old Faithful is right outside the door.

We spent 4 days in the park, including a day in the Tetons, and another  day at Earthquake Lake area. A lot to see and a lot of driving involved to really see the park. Enjoy!


----------

